
My grandpa makes video games – he creates music, storylines, 3D models, and more - jph
https://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/comments/472ngf/my_85_year_old_grandpa_makes_video_games_in_his/
======
jph
Reddit is asking people to download these free games to celebrate his
birthday:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/comments/472ngf/my_85_year_o...](https://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/comments/472ngf/my_85_year_old_grandpa_makes_video_games_in_his/)

Download mirror:
[https://owncloud.redstonelabs.net/index.php/s/mbthws3kOvhwxO...](https://owncloud.redstonelabs.net/index.php/s/mbthws3kOvhwxOv)

